# Columbia flat box handle.



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Does Columbia flat boxe handles fit Northstar. Just looking for a better box handle.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it fits mine, so I guess they do


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you 2buckcanuck. Thinking about getting a hydro-reach handle.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

My setup is just the opposite raven.

I use a Northstar ext. handle with Columbia boxes.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Columbia boxes are great . The reason I bought Northstar was because of the more crown on the blade. Works good for butts.


----------

